# May Acquisitions



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If I _may _be so bold, I will start this month's thread with a statement of bragging rights to a lovely summer jacket by J. Press, a Pressidential 3-to-2 roll sack, courtesy of TweedyDon. I absolutely love it. I can't get my camera to do the colors justice. The overall colorway is rather brown, not green, but it consists of beautiful tones of olive green, brown, and light pink.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice! Have to love tweedy don! I was hoping to start the thread this month but, alas, my thrifting today turned up zilch!



Duvel said:


> If I _may _be so bold, I will start this month's thread with a statement of bragging rights to a lovely summer jacket by J. Press, a Pressidential 3-to-2 roll sack, courtesy of TweedyDon. I absolutely love it. I can't get my camera to do the colors justice. The overall colorway is rather brown, not green, but it consists of beatiful tones of olive green, brown, and light pink.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, YSR. Good luck with the hunt. Something is bound to turn up.

I'm reposting TD's photo for a much better indication of the actual colorway. Even this one does not quite capture the richness of the colors.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

An Eagle Shirt Makers light blue Pinpoint BD, new with tags, and a stain. ebay. think it is washing out right now.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

My April/May acquisitions have been a sport shirts spree, all in short sleeves:

Seersucker
2 LE
1 Brooks Brothers
1 LL Bean

Madras
1 LE
1 Brooks Brothers
2 LL Bean
1 Orvis
1 Proper Cloth

Linen or Linen Cotton
1 LE
1 Orvis
2 Proper Cloth


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Wear in the VERY best of health, Duvel! And thanks to *efdll* for making this available!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, TweedyDon. I certainly intend to!



TweedyDon said:


> Wear in the VERY best of health, Duvel! And thanks to *efdll* for making this available!


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

A few post pay day treats. :great:

Loake brogues for smart casual and work use. 



and an Osprey belt


and a Moschino tartan tie


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Branching out from Sperry this season:


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

g3org3y said:


> A few post pay day treats. :great:
> 
> Loake brogues for smart casual and work use.


Wow - very nice.


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

zeppacoustic said:


> Branching out from Sperry this season:


I recently gave up on Sperry and picked up the same Sebagos a few weeks back. Enjoy yours; I like mine a lot so far.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

mankson said:


> Wow - very nice.


Thanks. I'll get some pics up when they arrive.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Socks!

Pack of long, thick Gold Toe socks in nice cream colors. On sale at Younkers. And a pack of nice Polo Ralph Lauren argyles in cream colors. 

Socks!

The Lady, for her part, acquired a lovely pair of new Oliver Peoples eyeglasses. She follows my example, as I own two pair and have raved for years about the virtues of the Peoples frames. They look lovely on her, and now she'll see me in a whole new light!


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

mankson said:


> I recently gave up on Sperry and picked up the same Sebagos a few weeks back. Enjoy yours; I like mine a lot so far.


I've been wearing a pair of these Sebago Schooners for 3 years now and they are holding up really well with very regular wear. They are my new favorite <$100 boat shoes.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Picked up this BB Madras during the recent sale. I am happy to report that the shirt is fantastic-- the fabric is soft and breathable, without being too thin. I also love the colors on this particular shirt.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think that is an awesome shirt, adoucett. I like the colorway a lot.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I had kind of a "duh" moment this weekend. It hit me that the thing I'm missing in my wardrobe is a good long-sleeved polo shirt or two. This fits the bill for those times when my wife and I are out on the town for a casual time and it's too warm or too inconvenient, inappropriate, or whatever to wear a sport coat or sweater. I feel a little awkward in just an ocbd and khakis with no layer. On the other hand, a long-sleeved polo is something I can wear untucked with chinos, and I still have my arms covered inside stores and pubs where the A/C might be cranked up. 

So I've got two of the double-L long-sleeve polos from LL Bean on the way.

I'm also really looking forward to a red/black/cream glen check sport coat showing up on my porch.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got this same shirt. Love it. Very versatile.



adoucett said:


> Picked up this BB Madras during the recent sale. I am happy to report that the shirt is fantastic-- the fabric is soft and breathable, without being too thin. I also love the colors on this particular shirt.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm kicking myself for not jumping on that sale. Those shirts are really nice!



CMDC said:


> I've got this same shirt. Love it. Very versatile.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Gingham and linen shirts from BB sale:


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

A real treat: I cashed in a BB gift card on the 3x OCBD deal. 

I picked up a blue and white, as well as a Brookscool model in white for summer, as while the original is amazing, the fabric does tend to be a bit warm.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

You are the master of the deal! Great job!



adoucett said:


> A real treat: I cashed in a BB gift card on the 3x OCBD deal.
> 
> I picked up a blue and white, as well as a Brookscool model in white for summer, as while the original is amazing, the fabric does tend to be a bit warm.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

A few thrift pick ups:

Mint green LL Bean oxford:


Brooks long sleeve polo:


----------



## Tahmasp (Mar 15, 2014)

adoucett said:


> A real treat: I cashed in a BB gift card on the 3x OCBD deal.
> 
> I picked up a blue and white, as well as a Brookscool model in white for summer, as while the original is amazing, the fabric does tend to be a bit warm.


That blue looks significantly blue-er than what I thought Brooks currently used for their MIUSA must-irons, which is a more muted slate-blue. Did you recognize a change or is this a different model of OCBD?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Tahmasp said:


> That blue looks significantly blue-er than what I thought Brooks currently used for their MIUSA must-irons, which is a more muted slate-blue. Did you recognize a change or is this a different model of OCBD?


It may just be the lighting/saturation in the photo but it is the same color as my other must-irons.

Interestingly enough the blue feels much softer out of the box than the white does. Both will need a good breaking in period, but after much trial and error, I have _finally _figured out my "correct" size. While I used to think ESF was ideal for me due to a fairly narrow waist, I have learned that regular slim fit looks and feels better, due to more space across the back and armholes that aren't quite as constricting as ESF, at least for a heavier cloth like oxford.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Interesting, adoucett. I've decided to go up in fit, as well, from regular to traditional. It's not that I need the room; I'm not overweight, and I'm not muscle bound. But there is something about the generous amount of fabric that feels almost luxuriously comfortable.

As for the colors, I haven't noticed a significant change in the blue over the years.



adoucett said:


> It may just be the lighting/saturation in the photo but it is the same color as my other must-irons.
> 
> Interestingly enough the blue feels much softer out of the box than the white does. Both will need a good breaking in period, but after much trial and error, I have _finally _figured out my "correct" size. While I used to think ESF was ideal for me due to a fairly narrow waist, I have learned that regular slim fit looks and feels better, due to more space across the back and armholes that aren't quite as constricting as ESF, at least for a heavier cloth like oxford.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Ordered myself a Randolph Engineering Aviators cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

FedEx delivered these to me last night. About 6months ahead of my quoted arrival date.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I packed the wrong navy blazer for my trip to memphis this weekend. I grabbed the thrifted blazer that needs the sleeves lengthened and didn't realize it until I got to Memphis. I probably needed a new blazer anyway. There were not a lot of options at the last minute -- especially in a 50L. I ended up getting a Jack Victor Navy Blazer. Its pretty nice, half canvased. It will just be a workhorse blazer and already served its purpose.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Home run--congratulations!



Dmontez said:


> FedEx delivered these to me last night. About 6months ahead of my quoted arrival date.
> 
> https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...E-4160-83E9-83B240CAF997_zpseqkjsd9m.jpg.html


https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...E-4160-83E9-83B240CAF997_zpseqkjsd9m.jpg.html


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> A few post pay day treats. :great:
> 
> Loake brogues for smart casual and work use.


Now delivered.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Same Men's Store I got my Patrick James suit, had a suit from the same lawyer, a dark Charcoal two piece, fit like a dream, we must have been the same size at one time. this one was from a Hong Kong tailor, nice features on it. there is a tan suit from the same tailor, thinking about it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I got this jacket (top photo) in the mail today, but in the 2-button darted version (bottom photo). Thank you, Dr. D. I have my outfit for next New Year's Eve ready to go.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Picked up this BB Madras during the recent sale. I am happy to report that the shirt is fantastic-- the fabric is soft and breathable, without being too thin. I also love the colors on this particular shirt.


Slim Fit? I'm jealous- I picked up the same shirt, but had to get a regular fit in order to get a medium (good choice too, I love the coloration of mine)


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

g3org3y said:


> Now delivered.


Very nice - thanks for sharing.


----------



## WildCard22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Duvel said:


> I got this jacket (top photo) in the mail today, but in the 2-button darted version (bottom photo). Thank you, Dr. D. I have my outfit for next New Year's Eve ready to go.


You still have Christmas, Thanksgiving, Halloween, etc., the hunt is still on:aportnoy:.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm glad you like it Duvel - you may have to wait until autumn for the weather to turn cold enough to use it but don't wait until New Year's Eve!!!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, Dr. D. I see it as a great "depths of winter" jacket. In these parts, that can mean as early as November! One can hope! 



Dr. D said:


> I'm glad you like it Duvel - you may have to wait until autumn for the weather to turn cold enough to use it but don't wait until New Year's Eve!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I went clothes shopping once a month like I started doing and this morning I bought:


Chaps Easy Care Redberry Short Sleeve Dress Shirt


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice. And you're looking quite fit!



Howard said:


> I went clothes shopping once a month like I started doing and this morning I bought:
> 
> Chaps Easy Care Redberry Short Sleeve Dress Shirt


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

After hearing about family members walking around, never taking their credit cards out, still got hacked. Wife and I bought RFID wallets today.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hardly trad (or maybe it is), but I picked up two new Moleskine notebooks today. I use the pocket size for my daily errand notes, personal random lists, exchange items I want from TweedyDon, notes about the last time FlCracka harassed me, and the like. I use the larger one for work, especially meeting notes, interview notes, etc. Because they're not cheap for what they are (notebooks), I tend not to misplace them. I also like that they're bookbound, making them feel a little more durable. And they're rather inconspicuous. While everyone else is in meetings tapping away at their electronic devices, I take quiet notes (or make elaborate doodles) with pencil and paper.

A pocket-size Moleskine slipped into a blazer or jacket inside pocket feels good, very editorial, almost as much as does a near-full flask.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

AE Shreveports for the coming warm months. These are far and away the most comfortable 'dress' shoes I've ever owned. Highly recommended.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I went on a super shopping bender today. Pics will be up tomorrow, but I'm hesitant to post them after Howard's amazing find.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Duvel said:


> Nice. And you're looking quite fit!


That's not me Duvel that's a photo I took from a website. LOL Its the shirt I bought that was on sale.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I went on a super shopping bender today. Pics will be up tomorrow, but I'm hesitant to post them after Howard's amazing find.


I just love to spend money on nice clothes, when you got it spend it I always say!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Did you get some Moleskines?!



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I went on a super shopping bender today. Pics will be up tomorrow, but I'm hesitant to post them after Howard's amazing find.


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Hardly trad (or maybe it is), but I picked up two new Moleskine notebooks today.


In contrast to digital photos and notes electronically stored in PDAs/phones, I think Moleskine is as trad as it gets.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

No, but I did order some chinos from O'Connells just to shut you guys up! Hahaha



Duvel said:


> Did you get some Moleskines?!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice! You'll have to let us know how you like them. I've often considered them.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> No, but I did order some chinos from O'Connells just to shut you guys up! Hahaha


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd have to agree.

A coworker was frantically searching for some notes in her "tablet" last week, and while she was doing that, I flipped to my Moleskine page with the info. "Oh, here it is," I said. She didn't like that. Old school won.

Ironically, I oversee our "digital and electronic communications."



mankson said:


> In contrast to digital photos and notes electronically stored in PDAs/phones, I think Moleskine is as trad as it gets.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Bought a cedar wood shoe tree from Charles Tyrwhitt. Seems very nice quality and hopefully will prolong the life of my shoes. Tempted to buy another now so I have one for each pair.










If anyone is planning to order online, *Amazon30* gives you £10 off. 

Unfortunately the shoes above have developed some scratches through use. I use normal Kiwi brown polish but it doesn't seem to make much of a difference to them.










Can anyone suggest any products to restore the colour/fill in the scratches?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Howard I LOVE how you just simplify things..no pretense, no bull?$%^, just straight on comments. Very refreshing!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Howard I LOVE how you just simplify things..no pretense, no bull?$%^, just straight on comments. Very refreshing!


Thanks YSR maybe next time I will try to post a photo of my acquisition, I'm just too lazy to do so.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> Thanks Duvel maybe next time I will try to post a photo of my acquisition, I'm just too lazy to do so.


Howard, it seems you've mixed up Duvel and YSR...easy to do as they are both sharp dressed men. Easiest way to tell the difference is YSR's tats are on his neck and hands, while Duvel's is on the small of his back (so I hear).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

In FlCracka's dreams. He thinks I'm hot stuff, and he'd love to get his claws in me, but I am taken.



FLCracka said:


> Howard, it seems you've mixed up Duvel and YSR...easy to do as they are both sharp dressed men. Easiest way to tell the difference is YSR's tats are on his neck and hands, while *Duvel's is on the small of his back* (so I hear).


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Literally lol'd hahaha! Maybe that's why Duvel hates shorts, he's just trying to hide that big "Hootie and the Blowfish tattoo that he got on his calf in 1998! Haha



FLCracka said:


> Howard, it seems you've mixed up Duvel and YSR...easy to do as they are both sharp dressed men. Easiest way to tell the difference is YSR's tats are on his neck and hands, while Duvel's is on the small of his back (so I hear).


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Literally lol'd hahaha! Maybe that's why Duvel hates shorts, he's just trying to hide that big "Hootie and the Blowfish tattoo that he got on his calf in 1998! Haha


I think you may be on to something there, YSR. Very perceptive.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Van Haylan.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oh thanks for mentioning Hootie & the Blowfish! :icon_pale: I had managed to repress my memories of that group. 

Anyhow, what's this about Duvel's tattoo?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's a mole, actually, but some people see the Holy Mother of God.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Couple of random ebay special pocket squares from China. Less than a fiver each (delivered) and allegedly 100% silk. If they prove to be of good quality, I envisage many more purchases.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Oldsarge said:


> AE Shreveports for the coming warm months. These are far and away the most comfortable 'dress' shoes I've ever owned. Highly recommended.
> 
> View attachment 14640


That's a great looking shoe oldsarge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

LLB Katahdin Engineer boots, plain toe, cordovan color
made by Chippewa, by the way.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Oh thanks for mentioning Hootie & the Blowfish! :icon_pale: I had managed to repress my memories of that group.
> 
> Anyhow, what's this about Duvel's tattoo?


Other than one over-played mediocre song, what's to remember.

And thank you YSR, as I will now never look at Duvel's posts in the same way.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> Other than one over-played mediocre song, what's to remember.
> 
> And thank you YSR, as I will now never look at Duvel's posts in the same way.


Come on, they had at least four hit mediocre songs:


""
""
""
""


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLCracka said:


> Howard, it seems you've mixed up Duvel and YSR...easy to do as they are both sharp dressed men. Easiest way to tell the difference is YSR's tats are on his neck and hands, while Duvel's is on the small of his back (so I hear).


Sorry about that I got the two names mixed up.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> Sorry about that I got the two names mixed up.


Howard, lighten up my man. That was a joke. Not even at your expense. 'Sposed to be funny.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

'Sposed to, being the operative phrase. (I take it that's swampland speak for "supposed to".)



FLCracka said:


> Howard, lighten up my man. That was a joke. Not even at your expense. 'Sposed to be funny.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice navy cotton twill double pocket RLPL shirt at Off Fifth in St. Augustine, FLA for $124.00 incl. tax.

Nice few days in FLA.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

while Duvel's is on the small of his back.

Absolutely priceless!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I know, right!? At least my alleged tattoo would be discrete. I've never understood the appeal of tatts, myself, although I understand that many view them as a means of self-expression.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Polyester? Check. Pleated? Check. Trad? Check.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Duvel said:


> 'Sposed to, being the operative phrase. (I take it that's swampland speak for "supposed to".)


Awww that's mean.

No one is mentioning dustbowl, bible belt, yokels. :devil:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I just wanted to make sure I was translating correctly. And yes, I'm glad I don't live in dustbowl, bible belt, yokels, as well.



Shaver said:


> Awww that's mean.
> 
> No one is mentioning dustbowl, bible belt, yokels. :devil:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Come on, they had at least four hit mediocre songs:
> 
> 
> ""
> ...


But at least three of them sound like the same song tweaked a bit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

straw sandals said:


> Polyester? Check. Pleated? Check. Trad? Check.


+1. Very, very Trad, indeed! :thumbs-up:


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Couple of new Ralph Lauren additions following an impromptu visit to TK Maxx.

Green/white rugby shirt - reduced to only £25. White/light blue button down collar shirt. Looks/feels spot on for the upcoming summer months.










Already posted these on my 'smart casual shoe' thread over on the main forum, but worth a repost:

Loake chukka boots (leather sole) in burgundy.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Just ordered a Sky Fine Stripe Slim Fit french cuffed dress shirt from Charles Trywhitt after receiving a $25 vocher in my email. Apparently, clearance merch wasn't excluded, as the shirt was marked down to $29.50, which made my price $4.50 plus $9.95 shipping, or *$14.45 to my doorstep*! Not a bad deal, I would say.

Here's the shirt:

https://www.ctshirts.com/mens-shirt...07,4268,||16,|3,|||||&sortBy=Price (Ascending)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

New belt for summer.


----------



## kennya123 (May 6, 2015)

I've been lurking on this forum for a while. I decided to sign up because I wanted to get in on the acquisitions threads. I like to buy ties.


Top to Bottom (all ties bought since May 1, 2015 except the Andover shop tie #4 which is a holdover from April)
1. Hickey Freeman tie from A little Bit of Naples in Newburyport, MA (a 2nd hand fine menswear store) $10
2. Southern Tide Tie from Farley's of Newburyport, MA $75 (not really trad but a fun tie for friday)
3. Lands End tie from A little Bit of Naples $12
4. Atkinsons bought at the Andover Shop (in Andover) $70
5. Ralph Lauren Polo tie from A little Bit of Naples $12
6. Linen Lands End Tie from A little Bit of Naples $10
7. Linen Lands End Tie from Goodwill in Seabrook, NH $2


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Terrible image quality, most excellent shirts. These are the first Patagonia anything I've owned for quite some time. Could be a brand I return to for this kind of thing. The plaid shirt is not madras, just a short-sleeved plaid shirt. 

Nice thing is, there's a real brick-and-mortar store in Iowa City that carries this stuff, as well as some Vineyard Vines things.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My new Ivy League cap for summer, linen, from Bailey of Hollywood, purchased at Ewers Men's Store in beautiful downtown Iowa City. Gotta keep the rays off the noggin.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Terrible image quality, most excellent shirts. These are the first Patagonia anything I've owned for quite some time. Could be a brand I return to for this kind of thing. The plaid shirt is not madras, just a short-sleeved plaid shirt.
> 
> Nice thing is, there's a real brick-and-mortar store in Iowa City that carries this stuff, as well as some Vineyard Vines things.


Nice shirts!

i love my Patagonia Snap-T's that I picked up a while back, I'm really wanting to pick up some of their Baggies for outdoor stuff during the summer. Big fan of the brand now.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> Terrible image quality, most excellent shirts. These are the first Patagonia anything I've owned for quite some time. Could be a brand I return to for this kind of thing. The plaid shirt is not madras, just a short-sleeved plaid shirt.
> 
> Nice thing is, there's a real brick-and-mortar store in Iowa City that carries this stuff, as well as some Vineyard Vines things.


I like all of this....a lot.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. Not all that expensive either. I was surprised by that.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Snagged a pair of Rancourt Ranger Mocs via BB using today's 30% off corporate card discount. Looking forward to receiving them. Hope they fit well. Their website says order TTS, so that's what I got.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Very nice, gamma. I find my BB/Rancourt loafers to be TTS.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just got my first pair of Chukkas in dark Moss, fit a little big but comfy.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

FLCracka said:


> ^Very nice, gamma. I find my BB/Rancourt loafers to be TTS.


+1 I have Eastland/Rancourt mocs and find them to fit very TTS. Best fitting shoe I own by far.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweet!


Duvel said:


> New belt for summer.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Not clothing related and not my image but I got this yesterday:


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Slowly building up my collection of summer-friendly OCBD shirts,

This one in a lovely color called "coral".


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

adoucett said:


> Slowly building up my collection of summer-friendly OCBD shirts,
> 
> This one in a lovely color called "coral".


Nice summer color, but their non-iron oxford cloth just doesn't have that great feel that BB OCBDs are known for, in my opinion.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Nice summer color, but their non-iron oxford cloth just doesn't have that great feel that BB OCBDs are known for, in my opinion.


This is true, which is why I made sure to stock up on the real deal first before I ventured into the Brookscool offerings.

I could have picked up another must-irons instead but I'm trying for at least a little variety to my sea of blue and white in the closet haha.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

The FedEx truck pulled up today and dropped these off:



Rancourt Ranger Mocs from BB.

The store in Chevy Chase, MD sent them. Apparently, they are the last pair in my size available from BB anywhere. 

I'm liking the fit so far after the first few minutes.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Much like adoucett, I'm replenishing my summer shirt supply a bit at a time. 

A box showed up on my porch today. Inside were several shirts from some place called Brooks Brothers. Looks like some tattersalls, a windowpane, a houndstooth, a Bengal stripe, even an ecru oxford cloth! What a nice surprise.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Let's see . . . 

Just got a pair of new-to-me Red Wing Iron Rangers plus 2 brand new BB Golden Fleece polos. Sorry, I'm too lazy to post photos of the actual items if I'm not wearing them, so photos of identical items will have to do.

Since the attachment thingy only lets you attach 2 photos per post, here are the boots and 1 of the polos.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

And here's the 2nd BB polo shirt I got!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Kind of an e-thrift:










Peal & Co monkstraps. Bling bling, I guess.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> Couple of random ebay special pocket squares from China. Less than a fiver each (delivered) and allegedly 100% silk. If they prove to be of good quality, I envisage many more purchases.


These actually ended up being pretty decent! As such, I've ordered another 8!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Nice squares, great price...he scores! Nicely done. :thumbs-up:


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Nice squares, great price...he scores! Nicely done. :thumbs-up:


Thanks! When I get the new ones delivered, I'll get some IRL pics up.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice color, adoucett.

I just added a Brooks ecru ocbd to my closet. I'm not sure it's a true summer color, as such, but I'm looking forward to trying it with a navy blazer sometime this summer.



adoucett said:


> Slowly building up my collection of summer-friendly OCBD shirts,
> 
> This one in a lovely color called "coral".


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

As a PSA, Brooks is currently doing a 70% off sale on certain items (that have been on clearance forever) online.

That being said, there are some sweet bow ties now available for under $20 and it could be a good time to stock up on socks and other otherwise inexpensive items, as they are now at impulse-purchase price levels.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. Two of the solid knit ties (navy, red) are now on their way to my doorstep. The yellow is sadly unavailable.

Also gotta love that Shoprunner shipping. 

Grabbed Mrs D a lovely wool dress earlier this week in the friends and family sale. Completely surprised her and she loves it. Her second dress from the Brethren, and she is now all about Brooks. She calls their clothes classic and the best quality she's seen in a while anywhere. Uh oh.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Duvel said:


> Nice color, adoucett.
> 
> I just added a Brooks ecru ocbd to my closet. I'm not sure it's a true summer color, as such....


Ecru is appropriate any time. It transcends the seasons. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

This is my first post here since I thrift almost all of my stuff now. I have mentioned previously the Dillards Clearance Centers here in DFW. Once in a while, you can find some good deals even though most of what I usually want now is not available at Dillards. Today stopped in for the Holiday sale and while picking up stuff for my teenage daughters, found a little something for myself. While Mrs Woofa has advised these are going away to be a Christmas present, I was excited to post now:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
I have really been wanting a grenadine since I saw them popping up here and am very happy to have found three in three great colors. About 80% off retail so great value and I have purchased the Cremieux signature stuff before and found them to be good quality.
Well, only 6 months til Christmas.:cold:


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks to a 70% off sale at BB, I scored these pants for 30 each:

I also purchased the green pants in red as well (picture wouldn't post.) I figured a sale is a great reason to buy pants I wouldn't normally buy in order to try something new. If it doesn't work, it was only 30.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Speaking of O'Connell's, it appears they've discovered social media, and I think this is a great thing. I've clicked "follow" on tumblr and "like" on Facebook.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just open up a Robert Talbott Red medallion tie, very clean.


----------



## fireworks (Sep 3, 2014)

Woofa said:


> This is my first post here since I thrift almost all of my stuff now. I have mentioned previously the Dillards Clearance Centers here in DFW. Once in a while, you can find some good deals even though most of what I usually want now is not available at Dillards. Today stopped in for the Holiday sale and while picking up stuff for my teenage daughters, found a little something for myself. While Mrs Woofa has advised these are going away to be a Christmas present, I was excited to post now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


These are fantastic; _very _nice pickup.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

fireworks said:


> These are fantastic; _very _nice pickup.


Thank you, I am excited for Christmas already!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I got some ties from Spoo on ebay.

I didnt really want the Pindot. I have at least three. But, it was sold as a lot and it was a great deal.


----------



## neumanLiat (May 6, 2015)

My May acquisitions was a green bright coat and a classy long boots this Summer.


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Speaking of O'Connell's, it appears they've discovered social media, and I think this is a great thing. I've clicked "follow" on tumblr and "like" on Facebook.


Did not know that - thanks for the tip.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't need another jacket...but I wanted it. Hope it fits and looks good IRL!

Ralph Lauren Polo


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Picked up during the 70% off sale at Brooks.

I liked this when I first saw it back in December but I knew I would like it more on sale. Now the wait begins until I can wear it, next winter.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very cool, adoucett. If I wore bow ties, I'd wear some like those.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

g3org3y,

That is an outstanding sport coat. The bellowed pockets with leather buttons are wonderful. Enjoy


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Yes, that Polo is outstanding. Does it have a plain or fancy back?


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks chaps. 

It is allegedly being delivered tomorrow (*fingers crossed*), will hopefully get some pics up over the weekend (and of those pocket squares as mentioned above).


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ it is best to employ the adverb 'allege' in reference to events that have already occurred. It is rather meaningless in future tense. 

You are very welcome.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll bet you're a blast at parties.





Shaver said:


> ^ it is best to employ the adverb 'allege' in reference to events that have already occurred. It is rather meaningless in future tense.
> 
> You are very welcome.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Shaver said:


> ^ it is best to employ the adverb 'allege' in reference to events that have already occurred. It is rather meaningless in future tense.
> 
> You are very welcome.





Trad-ish said:


> I'll bet you're a blast at parties.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Presumably or supposedly would be more appropriate, as they refer to a statement of belief or a reasonable presumption, as is the case here, i.e., one presumes or supposes that something will be shipped if one has been led to believe this. 

Allegedly really should be reserved for when someone has made an explicit allegation.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Perhaps. Perhaps not. However, I normally commence the evening talking sense. The conclusion of the evening may well be another matter entirely. .......



Trad-ish said:


> I'll bet you're a blast at parties.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't get me wrong. I enjoy the bejesus out of my Brooks ocbds. But I feel compelled to report that the blue houndstooth buttondown dress shirt I picked up recently looks and feels exquisite.

And, yes, folks, it is non-iron. So. What. 

I'm getting the feeling that I wouldn't mind more of these hanging in the closet.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought more shoes:










Either Cheaney or Loake for Cole Haan.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I bought more shoes:


Me too!


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Good looks Reuben. Who is the maker?

I found something today that is pretty awesome (in my opinion) that I will share as soon as I can take decent photos


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Good looks Reuben. Who is the maker?
> 
> I found something today that is pretty awesome (in my opinion) that I will share as soon as I can take decent photos


Allen Edmonds, New release and unworn, $55 shipped.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I need new shoes. However, today's _planned_ acquisition is more Gold Toe socks from Younkers. The young lady and I are spending our Sunday in bookstores and coffee joints, perhaps a record store, with a brief stop at Iowa's long-lived department store.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Semantics regarding allegedly/supposedly aside, lamentably the brown RL jacket has been cancelled.  On ordering, it was stated that this was the last one in stock, however this no longer appears to be the case.

I've had a few other RL linen jackets delivered as well (pink, seersucker and dark blue) however none of them fit particularly well which is a shame. As such, they'll all be going back. More positively, I do have another blue RL blazer (wool/single breasted/metal buttons) on order and it's due to arrive early next week. If it is decent and fits well, I expect it to be a spring daily wearer.

I mentioned in earlier posts about the new pocket squares, here they are -the first 4 on the second row and the first 6 on the bottom row:










Very very addictive purchases! :biggrin:


----------

